# VoLvo 2 bRinG Driverless 2 mARkeT in FIVE (5) years



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

*The company's five-year timeline puts it roughly on pace with such competitors as Ford, whose CEO announced plans last month to start selling autonomous cars in five years. *
*BY THOMAS LEE, SAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE / SEPTEMBER 30, 2016*
Click authors name for full article 

_







VOLV_


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

2 Tessa drivers killed in autonomous mode and Tessa sells 70% more cars. If 3 drivers got killed increase would of been 100%

Market demands driverless


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

byrdman said:


> *The company's five-year timeline puts it roughly on pace with such competitors as Ford, whose CEO announced plans last month to start selling autonomous cars in five years. *
> *BY THOMAS LEE, SAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE / SEPTEMBER 30, 2016*
> Click authors name for full article
> 
> ...


How gay does that dude feel with that hairdo?

Is that like the modern "Trump" do?


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> How gay does that dude feel with that hairdo?
> 
> Is that like the modern "Trump" do?


what i noticed is there is no way a millennial would be reading an actual physical newspaper. more like an iPad or phone.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe he's a sudo millennial?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> what i noticed is there is no way a millennial would be reading an actual physical newspaper. more like an iPad or phone.


By then it'll be cool and retro for hipsters to read stuff printed on wood pulp.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

byrdman said:


> *The company's five-year timeline puts it roughly on pace with such competitors as Ford, whose CEO announced plans last month to start selling autonomous cars in five years. *
> *BY THOMAS LEE, SAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE / SEPTEMBER 30, 2016*


ThE eLIte dOOdZ from 1995 just called. They want their ridiculous capitalization back.


----------

